# Calling all Bicycle Enthusiasts of all Kinds.



## StevieZ (Nov 24, 2012)

Calling all Bicycle Enthusiasts of all kinds. Putting out a pole on how many people from the bicycle world would attend a Bicycle Show and swap meet around the Schoharie County NY area? This would be for all kinds of bicycle. Vintage, Road, BMX, Muscle, Hybrid.  Anything bicycle related. With the swap meet would be a show and shine open to any kind of bike. Also a Cruise. Thinking around August.  Just want to see what the Bicycle world thinks on this? There is only one big Show, Auction and swap meet in NY ? Why not have another one?

Email at shbicyclestore@hotmail.com

Visit my store. www.shbicyclestore.com


----------



## catfish (Nov 24, 2012)

I might go.


----------



## Monark52 (Nov 24, 2012)

Sounds good to me. We need another show in the Northeast and I think it could be a good one. We have about six guys in our bike circle with tons of stuff so that would be a good start. All you Mass. guys need to come to NY and support a show in our neck of the woods!


----------



## catfish (Nov 26, 2012)

"Us Mass guys" do support bike shows in NY. I do the Copake swap meet and action every April. And now they are doing them twice a year! I'll be there this Friday and Saturday !!! You NY guys should be there too! Friday will be a great swap meet.






Monark52 said:


> Sounds good to me. We need another show in the Northeast and I think it could be a good one. We have about six guys in our bike circle with tons of stuff so that would be a good start. All you Mass. guys need to come to NY and support a show in our neck of the woods!


----------



## Springer Tom (Nov 28, 2012)

I find it hard to believe, in this well populated area of Albany-Schenectady-Troy, that I've only seen one show in the last ____ years....lets do it


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 28, 2012)

If it were a poll maybe but since it's a pole, I don't know...


----------



## bike (Nov 28, 2012)

*I would be*

there..........


----------



## StevieZ (Nov 28, 2012)

This is great. I have put adds out in a few places. I have had a great responce to this so far. More people then I figered have goton back to me. I am going to go see the owner of Howe Caverns. In Howes Caves NY That is a really nice place. That is a nice location for it. Camping. Hotels. Food. Parking. Also a nice building for it. IF I can not get the Caverns to go for it then Ill look around for something else?


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 29, 2012)

Yup, that sounds good to me too - attendees could work in a visit to Cooperstown.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Nov 29, 2012)

As I told you Sunday at Dudley I would be 100% in for this. It would make for a nice family friendly weekend with the caverns and BB Hall of Fame.
-Brian


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 30, 2012)

That sounds like a meet I would go to. We need a bike show in addition to just swap meets in the north east.


----------



## Sulley (Nov 30, 2012)

Yea great area, im From Syracuse not to far, i think it would fly.  Sulley


----------



## StevieZ (Nov 30, 2012)

I am still getting alot of great feedback on this. This may just have to happen


----------

